# NVIDIA GeForce 9400M vs 8600M GT



## mightyjlr (May 28, 2009)

Both have 256 MB memory, but which is faster?  I have the 8600M in my MBP and the 9400M (currently with 128MB memory, but will have 256MB once I upgrade to more ram).


----------



## DeltaMac (May 28, 2009)

Your memory figures are not quite accurate. The 9600M (a discrete video controller) is either 256 or 512 MB depending on model, and the 9400M is integrated video, using 256MB (minimum) of the main system memory. The amount of main memory (or the amount of dedicated graphics memory), by itself, would not significantly make a difference in the speed of the video
The better performance will come with the 9600M, which has its own dedicated memory, and does not share with the main memory as the 9400M does.
Do you have two different MacBook Pros?
You mentioned the 8600M, which is not part of the current dual-video MacBook Pros.


----------



## mightyjlr (May 28, 2009)

DeltaMac said:


> Your memory figures are not quite accurate. The 9600M (a discrete video controller) is either 256 or 512 MB depending on model, and the 9400M is integrated video, using 256MB (minimum) of the main system memory. The amount of main memory (or the amount of dedicated graphics memory), by itself, would not significantly make a difference in the speed of the video
> The better performance will come with the 9600M, which has its own dedicated memory, and does not share with the main memory as the 9400M does.
> Do you have two different MacBook Pros?
> You mentioned the 8600M, which is not part of the current dual-video MacBook Pros.


My MacMini has the 9400M GPU in it and currently has 1GB of RAM.  With 1GB of RAM the 9400M shares 128MB of the system memory - with anything more than 1 GB it uses 256MB (I am upgrading to 4GB of RAM).  My MBP has the 8600M GT chip in it with 256MB of memory and 4GB of RAM.  I'm just wondering which setup would have the more powerful graphics setup.


----------



## DeltaMac (May 28, 2009)

Ah, OK
The MacBook Pro with dedicated video is the more powerful graphics
Here's a comparison list with all kinds of graphics setups.
You can see both of your video cards there'...
http://www.notebookcheck.net/Mobile...l&type=specs&vantage3dmark=&vatnage3dmarkgpu=


----------

